# '06 AllRoad questions



## DizzyG123 (Apr 25, 2017)

I've been eyeing up S4 and S6 Avants in the '05-'10 range, sub 100k miles for a while just waiting. Every now and then an Allroad pops into my sight. I'd love to hear what people think of those with the V8 (think it's a 300HP 4.2) vs the S4 and S6 V8s. 
Can I still chip/program them?
Do they have the same chain issue? Assuming that's a yes for the time being. 
What are your thoughts on the S4 avant vs an All road 4.2 V8? I'm not looking for the fastest beast on teh road, but something fun to drive that gets me and the kids around in the snow. 

Help Vortex! Long time VW owner (8 of them) thinking it's time for a step up!?!

Thanks,
DizzyG


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Mar 9, 2010)

DizzyG123 said:


> I've been eyeing up S4 and S6 Avants in the '05-'10 range, sub 100k miles for a while just waiting. Every now and then an Allroad pops into my sight. I'd love to hear what people think of those with the V8 (think it's a 300HP 4.2) vs the S4 and S6 V8s.


I have an '04 allroad 4.2 ('05 was the last year for C5 allroads), and have friends with a B6 S4 and C5 S6 and have driven both plus a B7 S4.



DizzyG123 said:


> Can I still chip/program them?


Yes, you will see the most gain on an allroad 4.2 as it is basically a detuned S4 engine. I have an APR tune and while it did something, it doesn't feel like 50 hp to me.



DizzyG123 said:


> Do they have the same chain issue? Assuming that's a yes for the time being.


Yes allroad 4.2 and B6/B7 S4 are all timing chain engines with the potential for issues. There are plenty of people that have not had issues, but the ones that have are more outspoken. My car has 126k miles and other than 1-2 sec of chain rattle on cold start and some oil leaks has been mostly solid. The C5 S6 V8 is an older style timing belt engine.



DizzyG123 said:


> What are your thoughts on the S4 avant vs an All road 4.2 V8? I'm not looking for the fastest beast on the road, but something fun to drive that gets me and the kids around in the snow.


If fun to drive is a priority, the S4 (and even S6) is in a different league than the allroad. The allroad isn't terrible to drive, but the suspension is a compromise and while comfortable, is wallowy and vague compared to the S4/S6. The allroad is quite a bit bigger and heavier than an S4 avant as well.

I also have a mk7 Golf R and going between it and the allroad makes the allroad feel like a pickup truck in comparison. At this point, that is basically what I use my allroad for anyway, but am considering selling it due to lack of use.


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

JustMtnB44 said:


> I have an '04 allroad 4.2 ('05 was the last year for C5 allroads), and have friends with a B6 S4 and C5 S6 and have driven both plus a B7 S4.
> 
> 
> Yes, you will see the most gain on an allroad 4.2 as it is basically a detuned S4 engine. I have an APR tune and while it did something, it doesn't feel like 50 hp to me.
> ...



Ha! I also have a Mk7R and C5 Allroad with the 4.2L that I just purchased the other day. The two perfect cars to have IMO! Though I will be selling the R soon to save some dough until the Arteon makes its way over here. And yeah, regarding the tune on this V8 - there's no way in hell it's going to net you the 40 HP that APR claims. Not worth the $600 IMO. May be better off with just a Pedalbox to help with throttle response.


----------

